# SUV swerves, hits 3 bicyclists on Foothills Highway



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Three female cyclists were struck and two suffered serious injuries Thursday morning when the driver of an SUV on North Foothills Highway swerved into the shoulder of the oncoming lane of traffic, the Colorado State Patrol said.
The crash occurred around 8:50 a.m. near Nebo Road, north of Boulder.
Colin Stenhouse of the Lefthand Fire Department carries away two bikes involved in an accident on North Foothills Highway on Thursday morning, September 8, 2011.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

unfathomable how someone could swerve to the FAR shoulder trying to get around a car turning in front you. that's my understanding of what happened here. 

i ride 36/North Foothills Highway almost every time i ride (like most around here). hate seeing this.


----------



## Eldnur (May 28, 2010)

wiz525 said:


> unfathomable how someone could swerve to the FAR shoulder trying to get around a car turning in front you. that's my understanding of what happened here.
> 
> i ride 36/North Foothills Highway almost every time i ride (like most around here). hate seeing this.


Easy enough to understand, probably text messaging and not looking. Looked up, saw the car in front stopped and grabbed the wheel in panic.


----------



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Any updates on the cyclists? 

Any word on the charges being considered for the driver?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Last I heard: Boulder cyclists still hospitalized nearly a week after crash - The Denver Post


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

What about the driver? HIt and run..or stayed??


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

OK, so is it just me? What exactly is there for the State Patrol to investigate that takes weeks? The SUV crossed the center line onto the opposite shoulder. End of story.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Probably still need to get a statement from the rider in critical condition.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Mootsie said:


> Probably still need to get a statement from the rider in critical condition.


In case what? She reveals that she *asked* him to swerve across a lane of traffic and hit her? I'm sure they have statements from the two other riders, the driver, the person who stopped to turn, and probably other people in the area (a cyclist on the Daily Camera website comments section said he and his buddies passed them only a minute before the accident and said they were riding single-file and well over on the shoulder). I can think of any number of things the driver could be charged with right away... following too closely, reckless driving, reckless endangerment, etc. They can always add charges later. 

I might be more patient if they STILL hadn't filed charges against the *ssh*le in a dumptruck who killed a guy in Lefthand Canyon MONTHS ago and who has a well-documented history of harassing cyclists.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure why either investigation is taking so long...


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty typical these days. There is always a thorough investigation of the accident and all parties before formal charges are filed, especially with significant injury or death. They may have presumed the rider would die, which changes the nature of charges significantly. This is normal just about everywhere anymore.

It can take months to do the full investigation and accident reconstruction, which is nearly always done in a fatal accident. It protects the injured parties (believe it or not) and ensures a prosecutable case, as well as setting up liability for insurance payouts and such. With most states eliminating ability to sue for damages, its important not to give insurance companies an out based on sloppy investigation work. Because, if they can, and insurance company would likely try to get out of it and say the riders were at fault.

Tis life. I see it all the time in the motorcycle world. Too often, a left hand turner in front of a MC with right of way too often results in a ticket, versus arrest for manslaughter. Us 2-wheelers are low people on the roads and get no consideration or respect when it comes to the laws and justice, IMO.


----------

